
Feedly - Spice Up Your RSS Reader (useful tools review) - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/07/spice-up-your-rss-reader/
======
greengirl512
I agree...a web app would be better. Although, I'm loving Firefox 3.5 and not
inclined to complain, it would greatly expand the reach of this particular
tool if non-Firefox users could use it.

------
nir
Looks interesting, but why not make it web app, rather than a Firefox
extension?

